# Lost rope on Clear Creek (tunnel 1)



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

While working to recover a boat pinned in the rapid at the top of the Oxbow the river makes around tunnel 1 on Clear Creek, we lost a rope. 75 ft of 1/4 inch rope in a yellow bag. Did one lap to look for it and are probably going back tomorrow to look again.

Last seen floating just upstream of the tunnel 1 pull-off where all the locals swim/fish and they do rock climbing with kids.


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

It's still light out!


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

Are you guys the same party that posted on front range kayakers fb page? It seems you guys spent hours trying to retrieve a boat (possibly plural). Why in the hell would you just do "one lap" to recover an uncoiled rope. From the posts on facebook, it sounded like you had plenty of people and daylight. Did you guys forget about the rope when you were celebrating?


----------

